# A Clarification Sought : Bathe Me In The Pool Of Nectar



## Neutral Singh (Jun 29, 2004)

*



"O God, bathe me in the pool of nectar. So that I may meditate on your Name, The root of joy, the life of the world, The giver to all men; Then I shall feel blessed." 

(Guru Ram Das Ji)

Click to expand...

 *

*What do we mean by "bathe me in the pool of nectar" ? Which pool of nector we are talking about ? *


----------



## sukhi (Jul 9, 2004)

i believe that the nectar being referred to is Naam...


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 13, 2004)

Bathe me in the meditation of God?

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 21, 2004)

An attempt to this:
Nectar is literal translation of original gurumukhi word (in Gurubani) i.e. Amrit.
Amrit stands for immortality. As Amrit = Am + Marit, Marit meaning death or mortality, whereas Amrit is for immortality. Persians literal translation is Aab-e-Hayyaat.

In Sikhism, Historically in Khande de paul (Amrit ceremony), Amrit stands for the holy water used to initiate sikhs to Khalsa brotherhood. Amrit is treated as Naam of Akaal Purukh (Ik Ong Kaar).

I understand, this answer is not complete, as the pool of nectar is still not touched on in this reply. But first of all, does this reply invokes more thoughts in you?

Best Regards.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 30, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.

IMHO the Pool of Nectar is the SAROVAR of RAMDASS.  the Important word here is RAM+DASS....Ram is WAHEGURU and the DASS are HIs DEVOTEES...

Where-ever the DEVOTEES of RAAM WAHEGURU gather in large numbers ( as water is confined in large quantities in a SAROVAR or pool....would be a Ramdass Sarovar...the SADH SANGAT.

The main motive of the SADH SANGAT is of course to Naam Japp. sing Kirtan which is the Praise of WAHEGURU...and this serves to produce the AMRIT - NECTAR.

This is the real meaning of the Tuk by Guru ji" Ramdass sarovar nahteh, sabh uttreh paap kamateh.."  We are well aware that GURBANI condemns empty rituals of bathing at sarovars, teeraths, pilgrimages to holy places for this purpose....and says again and again that ONLY Naam Japping in the company of the Sadh Sangat can CLEANSE our Mann of the Paaps.  Merely bathing at pilgrimage centres teeraths WILL NOT clean the mann of paaps ( this physical bathing merely cleans the body only ).  To attach this tuk to the physical bath at the sarovar at Amritsar and claim that this cleans our mann of paap is doing a gross injustice to the Philosophy of GURBANI.  Gurbani never has double speak...we cannot condemn bathing at teeraths and then turn around and say bathing at this "sarovar built by our Guru Ramdass ji" will clean your mann of paaps...that is self contradictory. Yes we may bathe at the Sarovar to clena our BODY ( intended by the GURU ji for this purpose as "SEGREGATED bathing" according to CASTE was common at Hindu teeraths...and our GURUS built these sarovars to BREAK the Caste barriers and allow everyone irrespective of caste creed religions colour etc to bathe at one place ) BUT the Mann will only be cleaned if we PARTICIPATE in the Real RAMDASS SAROVAR of the SADH SANGAT INSIDE the Harimandir sahib Gurdwara...ONLY NAAM Japp kirtan there can do this inside job !!!  The REAL AMRIT is INSIDE the HARIMANDIR..not in its surrounding "water filled sarovar".

In a different thread I have given several quotations form GURBANI whereby the actual and real meaning of the word AMRIT-SAR(OVAR) become crystal clear...according to Gurbani the one and only SAR(ovar) of Amrti is GURBANI ( kirtan and Naam japp)...and AMRITSAR is so named because it has one of the longest continously running marathon KIRTAN/Naam japp in history...in the Harimandir darbar sahib..a real life AMRIT-SAR(OVAR).  I would like any reader to give us all an idea when this town changed its name from Ramdass Chaak to Amrtisar..any research done anywhere ??..year..reference.

Jarnail singh


----------

